# top heavy hay wagon



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hay wagons fully loaded have to be really top heavy ?.How often do they roll over?.Was thinking that you could make a loynoy style haywagon .Any thoughts


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Looked this up on the internet. I think you can throw about as much as like on a truck, bike, or wagon. The only concern I could find was documented evidence that it could tip your donkey.

All kidding aside, I would not overload a wagon and also think about how far you have to pull it. In addition, don't be one of those folks pulling 3 or more wagons down the raod, you could be lookinhg for trouble that way.

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL...the pictures are too funny...other countries are crazy about what they try. I love the donkey picture.

Think safety TW30 and you should be fine. bales falling off are the big concern. No need to overload a wagon and tie in your bales. You know when I was in Belgium I seen a farmer road accident...they load these big carts with beets over there. Anyway, it tipped over going through a narrow street in town on a corner. We were the second people at the accisent. There was this 80 year old Belgian lady cursing in French at this poor farmer. Beets had went through the window and caved in the front door...beets were all over her living room...It was a heck of a site and no one got hurt. But the old lady was going after the poor farmer.


----------



## UpstateHayMaker (Feb 22, 2010)

Also take into consideration the lay of the land, if you've got a lot of flat land you can get away with a lot more than side hills and steep banks. It's not even so much rolling a wagon over "most" of the time people are pretty good about watching out for that kind of thing. Where they seem to get in trouble is not having enough tractor for controlling the wagon coming down hills especially while baling with a full load (jack knifing) and going up hills, if something happens and you need to get off the tractor to fix something or make an adjustment does your tractor have enough weight (and brakes) to hold everthing in place. Like Downtownjr said you should be OK with a TW30. Be safe.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Think about this also. It is 100 degrees and not wind rain is coming in the next 1/2 hour. you have over loaded a wagon which took longer than you thought and as you pulled out of the field you hit a hole and the load dumped. now you got to restack. not that this has ever happend to me. But the second loading is a lot harder!

Safe is best. if you are questioning it then you got to much on. Trust me on that one.
Mark


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

looks to me that the wagons with the front axle that pivots would be more prone to tipping or to much movement when loaded heavy ?.My neighbors have a 3 axle lowboy style trailor that dont pivot has fixed axleas.what would be the con of using/ modifieing a trailor like this for hay hauling.Also i noticed on some wagons have the tall sides on them some dont. would the sides add more weight and make it more unbalanced ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Used to stack 7 high all the time on our wagons, used 13 ton gears. In a pinch if it looked like we were gonna run short on wagons, would go 8 high. Never rolled one over or lost a load, put the best man on the wagon and don't let just any idjit pull em down the road then no problems.


----------

